# 91 Years Ago Today!



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Manfred Albrecht Freiherr von Richthofen - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2009)

He was the epitome of the fighter pilot's fighter pilot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2009)

TO


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 21, 2009)

A true hunter.


----------



## imalko (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)




----------

